# Build up of the 1/650 Enterprise E



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here’s where I am on the build up so far. 

First just a simple light test with the unpainted clear nacelle.
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee1.jpg

After cleaning the flak off the secondary hull pieces, and cutting away part of the top of the sec hull for lighting access. 

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee5.jpg

I made a brace to insert into the rear of the hull so it will maintain it’s rigidity.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee6.jpg

A dry fit of the secondary hull. In this pic you can see the extra horseshoe piece I made, that didn’t work out like expected so I’m not going to use it.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee7.jpg

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee8.jpg

Using two part epoxy, I cemented a brass channel inside the hull with hole drilled in to accept the pins from the pylons.
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee9.jpg

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee10.jpg

The two hull halves glued together, making sure the pylons are at perfect alignment.
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee13.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee14.jpg

After putty and sanding the seam, I add a coat of primer to look for imperfections.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee19.jpg

Since there’s a seam line running right down the middle behind the deflector, I cut a hole slightly smaller than the deflector PE part in the hull.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee21.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee20.jpg

I epoxied a brass bar into the belly of the secondary hull to strengthen it up for mounting purposes.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee23.jpg

A side profile view to check the nacelles for alignment.
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee24.jpg

Early dryfit.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee25.jpg

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee27.jpg

Masking the windows here.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee29.jpg

First coat of all over primer on the sec hull.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee30.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee34.jpg

Starting to mask the windows on the saucer.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee36.jpg

I masked off the lit area’s on the nacelles and primer coated them.
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee37.jpg

After coats of light blocking metallic paint, here’s a light test.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee40.jpg

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee43.jpg

A full light test of the nacelle before closing it up.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee44.jpg

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee45.jpg

All closed up.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee51.jpg

Here’s a pic of the strobe light test.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee55.jpg

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee56.jpg
Deflector light test, I had to make a light box so the light from the deflector wouldn’t spill over into the rest of the ship.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee59.jpg

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee60.jpg

Interior lights for the sec hull installation and test.
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee61.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee62.jpg

After masking the windows on the lower saucer, and primer here’s a dry fit. The lower secondary hull will inset into the top part of the saucer.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee63.jpg

Impulse engine light test. I made light boxes for those as well.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee64.jpg

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee65.jpg

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee66.jpg

All the windows masked on the saucer.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee69.jpg

Primer coat.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee71.jpg

After trimming the top saucer, I epoxied the lower saucer into place. I had to put several braces inside the saucer to make sure it was all even and level.

Here it is after putty and primer, then black light blocking paint. The black box is the reciever module for the remote control.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee79.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee81.jpg

And that’s where I am so far, I’m hoping to have the whole ship buttoned up in the next few days, then the painting begins.


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

It's looking great! Did you cut all of the window maksing using blue painters tape and an x-acto?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Impressive! The primer look, really shows the details. The light test went of very good.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Very Nice Indeed!!!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow.... 

Just don't know what else to say. Makes me want one even more, tho!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

I think i just worked out where the bulk of my christmas bonus is going...
Assuming you may be receptive to an order about mid Dec REL ? PM with reply if you wanna mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks guys. I used a straight edge and cut strips of blue masking tape to make the window masks. 

Raytheon, that would be fine. Seeing your fine work on the PL refit I would love to see what you could do with this one. I have a flawed one on e-bay right now for half price, it has a few bubbles and bad spots on it here and there. Nothing compared to the one I'm building right now had, which I made from bad parts out of the mold.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Cheers muchly for the quick answer REL :thumbsup: 

I'll leave the e-bay one for some maniac other than myself to have a pop at, after all, it would only be a distraction from gettin' the refit done 
I'll be yakkin' with ya about mid Dec then.

Go easy


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

REL, in my opinion, your E-E is even better than the studio model. It's that darn good. I will be in touch after the holidays to purchase one from you. Can't wait!!


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

REL said:


> I have a flawed one on e-bay right now for half price, it has a few bubbles and bad spots on it here and there.



where? link? 


dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I put up a link but it doesn't work for some reason. But here's the item number. This one will take some filling and sanding, it's not perfect. Not something I would sell as a normal cast, but definitely buildable if you have the patience. 

170040665143


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170040665143&ru=http://search.ebay.com:80/170040665143_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8QQfviZ1 




Try this one


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Ok well maybe not. Apparently something keeps changing the direct link to a WWW. qksrv.net type link. Everytime I click on in it it goes to some qksrv link


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I see what REL means about the link,but I got to the page.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Simply amazing, REL. I'm in awe of just how well a job you've done in creating this.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

This is quite simply an Amazing thing to see! Highly, higly impressive.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks. After some final sanding and filling it's ready to be closed up.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

REL - how are you planning on doing the azteking? That looks to be a major challenge on this particular E...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Is that Picard, Worf, Hawke and Borg on see gathered around the deflector dish...?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Lovely work, REL.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

I wonder if Master Jedi REL is looking for a Padawan apprentice? *wink wink*

heheh

dave


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Very nice work, my compliments!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. I have my own idea of what I'm going to do with the aztecs that I've been working out since there's a lot of them in several layers, I'll show the results if it works out. 

I do know Lou Dalmaso is working on a set for these, I need to get him his kit as his is coming up in the order. I've spent the last week making new molds so I'll be back in production again starting next week. 

Oh and Griff that's not Picard and Worf, it's toast crumbs. I need to learn not to eat over it. :thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

REL said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I have my own idea of what I'm going to do with the aztecs that I've been working out since there's a lot of them in several layers, I'll show the results if it works out.
> 
> I do know Lou Dalmaso is working on a set for these, I need to get him his kit as his is coming up in the order. I've spent the last week making new molds so I'll be back in production again starting next week.
> 
> Oh and Griff that's not Picard and Worf, it's toast crumbs. I need to learn not to eat over it. :thumbsup:


 The work you have done so far, REL, looks fantastic. I have built many Ertl versions, but yours looks like it has better detail and cleaner lines. Hull sections look like they mate better as well. I'd really like to try one of these myself. As the "bigger scales" are really starting to become popular, this is a really "stand out" kit in my book. I've been commissioned to build the 1/350th EA, and Jack Brunner, my partner at Fuzznoggin Creations, is building his second one at this time. He is tackling the De Boers Reliant in the coming months, as well. Once I get done with the big EA, sometime in early '07, I have a client who would go nuts for one of these lighted up. Thanks for sharing, I am keeping an eye on your progress, and really like what I see so far. I have a feeling, now that the Christies Auction has passed, that '07 is going to be the year of the really large scale Star Ship kits. With this awesome 40 incher, you may be leading the pack. After the TOS NCC-1701, and the Refit and A, the Sovereign class is my personal favorite, very sleek and stylish. Aztec templates would definitely be helpful here, the E has a nightmarish array of checkerboard patterns that would fry the brain of many modelers! Sizzle, pop, sputter.....


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you very much I appreciate it.

I'm almost done with the build up, construction wise anyway. A head on view.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Speaking of large scale in '07, I've been commisioned to make a 1/650 D and 1/144 DS9 Defiant. My goal is to have the D ready by WF '07, I can do it if I forego things like sleeping and eating.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Rel call it a hunch but I am willing to bet that your E-D will be one of the most saught after kits around. Be prepared for an unslaught of orders for that kit...


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

Mr. Canoehead said:


> Rel call it a hunch but I am willing to bet that your E-D will be one of the most saught after kits around. Be prepared for an unslaught of orders for that kit...



BLECHHHHHHHHk

I never really did like the Ent. - D

Now the Ent - E on the other hand !!! :thumbsup: 


dave


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

davecfprez said:


> BLECHHHHHHHHk
> 
> I never really did like the Ent. - D
> 
> ...


 Well it really is a "matter of taste", some designs appeal to some people. The main thing is all fans have a favorite Enterprise (s), and that's totally cool. It's kind of like "cat" and "dog" people, it's all good.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

well put smercs

would be quite the boring world if we all had the same tastes. Thats why I appreciate my other hobby so much of collecting original comic book artwork.


dave


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

davecfprez said:


> well put smercs
> 
> would be quite the boring world if we all had the same tastes. Thats why I appreciate my other hobby so much of collecting original comic book artwork.
> 
> ...


 Really, I have quite a 60"s and 70"s comic book collection myself, interesting. Lot's of the "Zap" comics and other underground stuff. As far as what Enterprise strikes your fancy, is not as important as the message Roddenberry tried to convey. That the Human Race would overcome it's faults, and reach for the stars. That we would "survive" our childhood and reach for stellar maturity, as a race of evolved beings, as the Pilgrims reached for unknown shores. The message of hope is what struck a strong chord in all who were taken by the show back then. At least, that's what I think Gene was trying to pass on.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Well personally if I never see another Ent E again it will be too soon, I see it in my sleep.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

REL said:


> Well personally if I never see another Ent E again it will be too soon, I see it in my sleep.


 I know the feeling, a few months on a particular project, you do dream about it. Kinda' becomes a bit of an obssession,...to finish it!!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

REL, very nice! What size LED's are you using to light the Nacelles and secondary hull? What are the LED's rated in light output?


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

REL, this bad boy is a work of art! 
This Ent E is so beautiful I'm starting to smurf in my smurfs!  
Excellent work so far, can't wait to see her done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Papa might have something to say about that!LOL


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

REL said:


> Well personally if I never see another Ent E again it will be too soon, I see it in my sleep.


Well, good thing you've got a good selling kit. That way you can afford that therapist it sounds like you're going to need for your dreams.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Smurf this!*



Trekfreak said:


> REL, this bad boy is a work of art!
> This Ent E is so beautiful I'm starting to smurf in my smurfs!
> Excellent work so far, can't wait to see her done! :thumbsup:



But could you smurf it up in your smurfy smurfs?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The construction part is now finished, just a few things to sand here and there. 
Painting starts this weekend.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Outstanding REL, it's pure joy to behold, I'd LOVE to paint it!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks.

Here's some more pics of the impulse engines and running lights.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

The way your 1701-E looks (and it DOES look great!!!), I can't wait to see what the -D will look like. Right now I'm not thinkin' Arby's. I'm thinkin'...

1701-D
<drool> :tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking good, as always! I hope you fix the light leaks around your masks. I hate to see any mess ups this far along.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Btw, REL, what kind of masks did you use?


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice job with the engines!! :thumbsup: 
Painting her this weekend, but how are you taking care of the aztecing?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok I've started the painting now, I completed one little panel to see how it looks. I was a little excited to get going and didn't allow the paint to dry completely so when I removed the masking it peeled the base coat up a little, no biggie I can fix it. So I'll start again on it when it dries but here it is so far.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Just that little bit, and it looks so cool!


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, how cool is THAT??!! Looking great!!


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm certainly impressed. That looks like one crisp aztec job you've got going there!


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

wow!!! I just can't sleep until she's all done. I'm quite sure I'm not the only one waiting for this. Very good work REL !!!

Butch


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Any chance you might give a clue as to how you did such a crisp job on that one panel?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Miniature crew members.


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

I know where some of my bonus money is going... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

EvilWays said:


> I know where some of my bonus money is going... :thumbsup:



To buy me one of these? Why thank you! :wave:


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

MUST HAVE... _gurgle, cough_... MORE PICS... _hack, weeze_...


Please, for the love of GOD, REL... Post some new pics already!!!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Still working on the aztec's, there's like 2 million of them I think.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow. Seriously... WOW.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

REL said:


> Still working on the aztec's, there's like 2 million of them I think.


Wow, Rich do you ever sleep?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Gloriously magnificent!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's a product for those that bought the kit might want to put down before you do any painting, fiberglass paints different than plastic or resin as I found out the hard way. It will make sure all the paint sticks to the fiberglass. Spray it through the airbrush. 

http://sovereignreplicas.com/bulldg.jpg


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Rel, she's a beauty... I love how the aztec detail is coming along, your an insperation..


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

And now to paste this public service announcement here.

Here's an update on my build up. I must stress that anyone that bought the kit use a product called Bulldog to treat the fiberglass before you paint. One day I blew some dust off the hull with compressed air and it basically blew the paint off, so unfortunately I had to strip the whole ship down and start all over.



























I started over on all the window masks, everything. That's what I've been doing here lately. But luckily it stripped really easy, the paint that didn't come of with comrpessed air was removed with Goof off.

Here's where I am now.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

REL,
does the bulldog go on before or after the windows are masked?

Really wonderful work there. I'm looking forward to mine with equal parts of anticipation and fear :drunk:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Put the window mask's on first, then spray it on, and while it's still wet spray on your primer coat.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

iis it available at the wally world, or do you need to go to an auto parts store for it?

also, is it airbrush-able or how is it best applied?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I got it at Autozone, and definitely use it through an airbrush. It's water thin that way, if you buy it in a spray can it goes on too thick.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks, I'll stop bugging you now.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

REL,

How the heck do you find the time to place all those masking pieces in place?    

I am most impressed!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Rel has 1/650 Star Fleet Corp of Engineers members, doing the work as he sleeps.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

my goodness REL 

I'm sooooo sorry your paint flew off !! I can't imagine the time you spent up to that point only to put that time into it again !! 

You're a better man than I, as I think I might have seen how many M-80 fire crackers this sucker could have withstood !!!


dave


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dang, man. Sorry to hear about your problem w/the paint adhesion. At least you found something that works.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Got to admit watching the paint fly off would have sent me into a right hissy fit all over the place, well that and a few choice words like "oh dear...what a shame...i'll have to start again now...what a pity"

Or words something like that anyways :devil:

Your advice on the painting prep is duly noted, nicely done sir!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Update.
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee013.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee014.jpg


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Fantastic! I'm looking forward to working on mine with both absolute joy and horror!

Your talent and patience continue to amaze.

John


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

This is an incredibly beautiful piece of work, but I'm wondering why the 1/650 scale?

If you trying to make is scale to say the old 18 inch AMT Enterprise kit, wasn't it something like 1/636 scale?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Actually I didn't really think about scale when I made it, I was going to make it 60" but when I printed out the blueprints I realized it's way too big so I took off 20" and there you have it.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man, you do some really nice work!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Almost finished with the top.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee022.jpg


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee023


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

And this is where I stop tonight.









http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee025.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee026.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/kkee027.jpg


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

wow ! I look forward to see what's coming next. very good work REL !

Butch


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Some pics outside.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

WOW!

REL Hi! Amazing Work! Where can one get that adjustable support you are using to mount the ship?

Thank God we have you to supply us with Trek models since the rest of the CORPORATE world thinks Trek is dead!


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

INCREDIBLE as usual Richard !! have a good and restful holiday weekend !!


dave


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

Mine eyes do percieve a mega pretty thing :thumbsup: 

She's a real beauty REL, looking forward to getting my mits on one


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Since she's outside, can I play with her?

*ZOooOooOM* :tongue:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Update.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Ye Gods man, you've got that thing sitting on a trampoline!?!

John


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

LOL I wasn't jumping on it at the time, I did nearly drop it on the way back into the house though, d'oh!


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

schmidtjv said:


> Ye Gods man, you've got that thing sitting on a trampoline!?!


I have this image of a grown man jumping around making woosh sounds.
Sorry Rich, I couldn't resist. 

Mine came yesterday, It's something to see in person. 
Rich what is the best way of sizing and placing the windows. They are not easy to see on the casting(They are there).


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Sweet glad it got there ok. 

The way I got the windows on there was to get a desk lamp and angle the light onto the hull so you it creates long shadows and then you can see the indents of the windows. 

I made a template with a piece of plexi with stoppers on it for a metal ruler, then cut strips of tape the width of the windows first, then went back and cut them the other way for the length. Don't worry it only takes a few months to cut the windows heh.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Almost done.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I cut out a few of the decals to see how they fit, they're perfect.
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_007.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_008.jpg


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Almost there.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_009.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_010.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_011.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_012.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_013.jpg


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Now that thar looks excellent!!!

I can't wait to see how the bridge piece looks when it's connected to the rest of the ship!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I definitely like your paint job better than the other one. Its much more subtle, even though its still intricate and high contrast. It all blends together better and makes the ship look big and solid.

As in... awesome job!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Beautiful.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Since there are no "real" words to describe this ... I guess I have to make up my own! So ... ...

That is the most *fan-tas-ter-rific awesome-ization* my eyes have *ever* beheld!!    

...and that ain't no untruthitude!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

How and where do I get one???


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

You can get them from me (I make the kit). PM or email for details, thanks.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

REL, could you go into a bit of detail on how you created the aztec templates for the upper saucer. I'm curious how you went about doing that. I see that there are additional painted panel lines along with the random panels.

I want to create a similar paint scheme on my ERTL Enterprise-E.


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was about to ask the same question. PixelMagic got me on that. I'll add to this : what kind of tape or compound did you used to mask your windows. I saw there are plenty of it on the E-E. It could be very useful... Thanks

btw, if you tell me you cut more than 1000 pieces of tape... well... I'll consider working on it at night too !!! my wife is not going to love me, then.

Butch


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The whole thing was masked off with Scotch blue tape for delicate surfaces $7 a roll at Walmart. I cut all the pinstripes into strips, same thing with the windows and aztecs.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

REL said:


> The whole thing was masked off with Scotch blue tape for delicate surfaces $7 a roll at Walmart. I cut all the pinstripes into strips, same thing with the windows and aztecs.


Thanks for answering my question. Heh, I bet that took quite a while.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Starting the decals.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_016.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_017.jpg


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Nearly finished with the top.


http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_020.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_021.jpg


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dang it! COMM Nazis are still blocking your site. Have to wait 'til I get over to the CyberCafe again....


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Very good, REL. I hope I can get a paint job that good on my AMT/ERTL version.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> Dang it! COMM Nazis are still blocking your site. Have to wait 'til I get over to the CyberCafe again....


I'll post the pics and see if they show up for you. 


















PixelMagic, I have to tell you that I went half blind trying to do those aztecs on mine and it's nearly 4 feet long, I can't imagine trying to do that on the Ertl kit.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

REL, I can't get over the sheer beauty of your build. I can't wait until I am able to pick one up from you. I can't think of any words strong enough to convey my feelings. I am stunned at the piece of art you created. You truly are gifted.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

REL said:


> PixelMagic, I have to tell you that I went half blind trying to do those aztecs on mine and it's nearly 4 feet long, I can't imagine trying to do that on the Ertl kit.


Luckily for me, I have 20/15 vision :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

REL said:


> I'll post the pics and see if they show up for you.


Strangely enough, it worked! Maybe it was more of a problem w/servers between here and there, as now that I think about it, I didn't get the usual message, it just never came up. 

Anyhow, looks great thus far. Just a little bit more and she's ready to leave the drydocks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! It is so detailed, I thought I saw crew members looking out the windows!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_028.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_027.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_029.jpg


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Awesome, I'll give you $20 for it :tongue:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

It's finished. If you'd like to have it here it is.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee15.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee14.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee13.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee12.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee11.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee10.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee9.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee8.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee7.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee6.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee5.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee4.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee3.jpg
http://sovereignreplicas.com/ebay_ee2.jpg


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Very nice, REL. However, do you plan to ever keep one for yourself?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Eventually, probably the last one I make will be for me.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

bah !!! 

my paypal account has limited access due to a crappy bidder and I REFUSE to pay the $70'ish to reinstate the account. I also don't want to link my wife's PP account to my eBay name

dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I completed the base, it has adjustable chrome feet and an area for the power supply.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Wonderful work REL ….

But one question.. how can you spend SO MANY hours on that kit and then immediately after competition sell it? I could never do that. I have sorts of a connection to my models.. especially when I worked on them for month. A reason why I do not accept build orders….


----------



## Capt. James B. (Apr 5, 2002)

For some reason my scamblocker say this is on the list of potentially dangerous and fraudulent websites?.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Capt. James B. said:


> For some reason my scamblocker say this is on the list of potentially dangerous and fraudulent websites?.


So what are you saying?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Too bad you couldn't make a base shaped like this. :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

*scamblocker and other things...*

If i may be so bold as to steer off topic for a sec...
With ref to the scamblocker, It's not a perfect piece of software by any stretch of the imagination. It uses lists created by third parties and none of that info, the accuracy or otherwise of same, is the responsibility of the scamblocker makers (Earthlink i belive) so anything that it says is about the, to use some of Capt. James B.'s post wording...

"on the list of potentially dangerous and fraudulent websites"

Can be taken with a pinch of salt. I don't reckon it's any kind of slur REL, just someone who may have provided incorrect info or something in the page code that may just have triggered the scamblocker to do it's thing, whatever that thing may be :freak: 

Scamblocker should be treated as a guide rather than the be all and end all, there have been legal reprocussions about scamblocker before now so there you have it.

Back on topic...she's truly gorgeous REL :thumbsup: and the hoo-ha from my end will soon be sorted so we can get the previously discussed business on the bleedin' road finally, gotta love banks...sheesh!

Go easy


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

The only scam being pulled here is Composite Creations f-ing around with a FRAUDULENT screenname. Whats THATS mean, he basically logged into a different account after he got banned the first time. 

REL on the other hand is a reputable, honest, extremely talented model builder who has a proven track record and has never sunk as low as lieing to potential customers.

Yeah, I can't wait to buy CC's 1/350 enterprise


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

compucrap said:


> REL on the other hand is a reputable, honest, extremely talented model builder...


...and he has a tremendous singing voice! :wave:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

One last pic before I never see her again  

http://sovereignreplicas.com/ee_030.jpg


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

As long as you remember, it will never really be gone. :freak: 

Did I really say that?  

Really a real beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

A wonderful build, but don't complain.... you wanted to sell her. 
Besides you can always build a new one


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

REL, absolutely GORGEOUS!! Studio quality in fact. Although I am no expert on studio quality builds. But that's my opinion and I'm stickin' to it


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

REL, that is awesome work! I look forward to seeing future builds.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

REL

how many people do you have watching your auction? and how many questions have you had to answer about it ? lol

dave


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Beautiful work,


Looks like your going to make a pretty penny on it.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Wonderful job! What were the exact basic colors you used on the ship?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I made new nacelles for my Ent E kit, at the time I made it 3 years ago I didn't have the best reference. These are more in line with the Nemesis version. 

The 2 kits that haven't shipped out yet will have this new nacelle. 

Thanks


----------

